

Worlds.com Patent Lawsuit Could Set Off Chain Reaction  - jyothi
http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.san&s=97617&Nid=50765&p=433434

======
iamdave
Among all of the possible things I can so easily say about patent law, the
thing that needs the biggest reform is what is patentable. The optimism that
no idea will be turned away died when someone first decided to patent
something that inherent technological capabilities demand; for instance the
company that is deciding to file suit regarding the graphical representation
of computer functions (or "icon" as I like to call it), and now this. It's a
tough call to make, but it demands close scrutiny, and even closer judgment.

Ostensibly, on the surface this suit will not hold water since "enabling users
to interact in a virtual space through avatars. " has existed long before Feb.
2007 (according to this article is the date the patent was applied for) and
that's just the point I'm making right now. If it is something that is just
inherent to the technology or market your "invention" is targeted to, deny the
patent; capitalizing on natural processes and expected functionality is about
as inane as the mass marketing of bottled water.

~~~
dreish
Unfortunately, this broad and absurdly obvious patent was filed in 1995. It
wasn't granted until 2007.

~~~
iamdave
Ah thank you for the correction.

